# MSI GT60 Aufrüsten



## PepperID (27. Oktober 2014)

*MSI GT60 Aufrüsten*

Moin,
habe das (MSI GT60-i789W7H)
Die GTX670M wurde mit einer GTX670MX getauscht.
Wie weit kann ich den Laptop aufrüsten?
Also würde mehr als die 8GB Ram was bringen?
Kann ich auch eine aktuelle Grafikkarte einbauen?
Zb. 780m, 880m, 970m

lg


----------



## Spookryder (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: MSI GT60 Aufrüsten*

hmm also so einfach wie du dir das Vorstellst wird das wohl nicht werden vor allem wird das Preislich ganz schoen uebel reinhauen, denn mxm GPU KARTEN, sind recht teuer und vor allem musst du schauen das die Abmessungen, des dann neuen PCB's dann auch in das vorhandene Case (Gehäuse ) hineinpasst, die schnittstelle muss auch passen also von der Version her, aber wenn du die GTX670m schon in eine GTX670mx, getauscht wurde, ist das doch schon sehr gut, vor allem wenn du keinen  aufpreis daher bezahlt hast, weil das der Sprung von Fermi auf Kepler war und die karte somit einiges weniger an strom verbaucht und sogar noch mehr Leistung bietet wie die normale GTX 670m.

Ja Prinzipiel ist es moeglich bei einem Laptop die Grafikeinheit auszutaschen, vorrausgesetzt diese haben eine MXM schnittstelle und passen von der Bauform her ins Gehäuse aber ist meist halt ne teure Angelegenheit und die karten sind Teilweise schwierig zu bekommen.


----------



## awacs (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: MSI GT60 Aufrüsten*

Naja.... meistens Hängt es wirklich am Hersteller. die ganzen Clevo bauten kann man meist ohne Probleme mit einer neuen Karte versorgen. Hauptsache die TDP passt zum kühlsystem.


Bei Asus und Acer gehts ned wirklich. Meist vom BIOS schon nicht. Aber auch von der Bauform der MXM karte.

Preislich siehts scho krass aus ja. Die GTX 870M kostet scho gut geld.

Nvidia GeForce GTX 870M 6GB DDR5 for Clevo alienware msi upgrademonkey | eBay

wie hier zum beispeil


----------



## PepperID (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: MSI GT60 Aufrüsten*

Preislich wäre das jetzt nicht das Problem.
Nur, kann ich ohne Probleme die zb 870m bei mir einbauen? 
Wie sieht es mit der CPU aus? ist die überhaupt noch so weit aktuell das ich Spiele in FHD auf hoch/max spielen kann?
Die alternative wäre ein neues Notebook, was ich allerdings erst einmal ausschließen möchte.
Lg


----------



## awacs (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: MSI GT60 Aufrüsten*

naja. intel 4 kerner der 3. Gen. Sollte schon noch passen.

Aber ne Garantie gibt es nie dafür, das des NB auch wirklich die karte erkennt.


----------



## PepperID (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: MSI GT60 Aufrüsten*

In der Auktion steht "Nvidia GeForce GTX 870M 6GB DDR5 for clevo alienware works on P150SM P170SM
alienware  m17x m15x m18x "


Kann ich die trotzdem bei mir einbauen?
Lg


----------



## awacs (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: MSI GT60 Aufrüsten*

100%ig kann dir das nur MSI sagen. Ich denke mal schon, da die GraKas die in Clevos funktionieren eigentlich gut dem Standard der Karte entsprechen.


----------



## Spookryder (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: MSI GT60 Aufrüsten*

wie gesagt das músstest du halt nachschauen ob die neue karte die gleiche bauform hat wie die alte oder ob die karte zumindest in das gehäuse passt, und halt drauf schauen das es vom Kühlsystem her passt, aber da die neuen karten meist weniger verbrauchen wie die alten dürfte das weniger das Problem sein.

Aber was erwartest du denn eigentlich als Grafikleistung, denke nicht das sich der unterschied gewaltig bemerkbar machen wird.


----------



## PepperID (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: MSI GT60 Aufrüsten*

Wenn man die Rohleistung auf Notebookcheck vergleicht, dann kann die 870m schon bis zu 80-100% mehr FPS bringen.
Lg


----------



## iTzZent (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: MSI GT60 Aufrüsten*

Ich kann dir alle Fragen rund um das MSI GT60 beantworten. 

1. RAM kannst du bis zu 32gb einbauen, mehr wie 8gb macht aber kaum Sinn.

2. Als Prozessor hast du ja schon nen i7-3610QM drin, der reicht auch locker aus. Es funktionieren aber alle Ivy Bridge Prozessoren.

3. Als Grafikkarte funktionieren alle Kepler Karten, bei den Highend Karten wird aber eine neue Heatpipe benötigt. Im aktuellen GT60 (Haswell) funktioniert auch die GTX970M, im alten GT60 sollte die auch funktionieren. Wichtig beim Grafikkarten Kauf, sie müssen von MSI bzw aus MSI oder Medion Notebooks stammen, sonst funktionieren sie nicht oder brauchen modifizierte Treiber. Ich selber habe schon einige GT60 0NC (entspricht deinem) aufgrüstet, z.B. mit einer GTX780M oder einer GTX770M. Für sämmtliche GTX7**M und GTX8**M Karten benötigst du folgende Heatpipe (Cooler Boost 2): Graphics Card Heatsink for MSI GT60 GT70 GTX770M GTX780M E310 406580 Y31-in Fans & Cooling from Electronics on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

4. Man benötigt das aktuelle Beta BIOS 51x samt T18 EC Firmware, Siehe Anhang

5. du kannst dir auch noch den mSATA Adapter einbauen, wodurch du dem GT60 2-3 mSATA SSDs verschaffen kannst. Diese kann man denn im SuperRaid betreiben, wodurch ein enormer Performanceschub zu Stande kommt (um die 800MB/s bei 2 SSDs). Diesen Adapter bekommt man für um die 70-100Euro.

6. kannst du deiner GTX670MX auch noch ein Mod vBIOS verpassen, wodurch sie sich erstklassig übertakten lässt. Zum Übertakten empfehle ich Nvidia Inspector, da man damit auch problemlos die Spannung verändern kann (Vorsicht hier...)  Das Mod Bios findest du auch im Anhang.

Edit: Anbei das versprochene 51x Bios samt neuster EC Firmware. Dieses Bios wird intern bei MSI auf den Servern verteilt und bietet "offiziell" den Support von neueren Grafikkarten. Es stammt von 04/2014 und ist somit recht aktuell.


----------



## PepperID (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: MSI GT60 Aufrüsten*

Moin, danke für die ganzen Infos.

Ich kann meine 670MX auch ohne vBios den Memory Clock um 980 und den Base Clock um 135 erhöhen, wenn ich nun ein vBios rauf mache, kann ich mehr rausholen?
Ich hab die 3GB Version der 670MX, kann ich das von dir verlinkte Bios trotzdem benutzen?
Gibt es vielleicht ein deutsches Toturial zum flashen bei der 670MX?

Danke für deine Mühe.
Lg


----------



## iTzZent (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: MSI GT60 Aufrüsten*

Eine 3GB Version ? Dann ist es keine originale MSI Karte, wohl ehr eine Clevo Karte... dann müsstest du modifizierte Treiber verwenden oder ? Welche vBIOS ist da aktuell drauf ? Das Mod-vBIOS kannst du nicht verwenden, da es für die reinen MSI Karten mit 1.5GB vRAM ist. Das OC vBIOS für die 3GB Clevo Karte findest du hier: Zippyshare.com - Clevo 670mx - 3GB - 80.04.58.00.03 - 'OC edition'_rev02.zip

Ich nutze z.B. eine originale MSI GTX770M mit OC vBIOS. Defaulttakt ist nun 862Mhz (statt 706Mhz), bekomme sie aber mit 50.0mV mehr problemlos auf 1Ghz. Der Speicher läuft auf 2004Mhz und lässt sich auch problemlos auf 2400Mhz übertakten.

Das vBIOS lässt sich ganz einfach flashen. Einfach nFlash für Windows in einer Eingabeaufforderung mit Adminrechten starten und dann nFlash.exe bios.rom -4 -5 -6 nutzen. nFlash für Windows habe ich dir mal fix hier hochgeladen Zippyshare.com - nvflash win.rar


----------



## PepperID (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: MSI GT60 Aufrüsten*

Die Karte wurde von dem MSI Supports ausgewechselt, allerdings benutze ich eigentlich immer normale Nvidia Treiber.
Die GTX670M die vorher in dem Laptop verbaut war, hatte auch 3GB, deshalb dachte ich mir dabei nichts.

Kannst du das flashen etwas weiter ausführen? 
Lg


----------



## iTzZent (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: MSI GT60 Aufrüsten*

Mache bitte mal einen Screenshot von gpu-z.


----------



## PepperID (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: MSI GT60 Aufrüsten*

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/14/10/29/gxu.png


----------



## iTzZent (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: MSI GT60 Aufrüsten*

Also das OC vBIOS ist nicht für deine Karte bestimmt, weder die Clevo 3GB Version noch die MSI 1.5GB Version. Da MSI die 3GB Version nur extrem selten verbaut hat (ich von der hier zu 1. mal...) hat sich da auch noch niemand die Mühe gemacht, es zu modden.


----------



## b1te (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: MSI GT60 Aufrüsten*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Ich kann dir alle Fragen rund um das MSI GT60 beantworten.
> ...
> 
> 6. kannst du deiner GTX670MX auch noch ein Mod vBIOS verpassen, wodurch sie sich erstklassig übertakten lässt. Zum Übertakten empfehle ich Nvidia Inspector, da man damit auch problemlos die Spannung verändern kann (Vorsicht hier...)  Das Mod Bios findest du auch im Anhang.
> ...


 
Ich hätte eine kurze Frage zwischendurch zu dem Mod Bios. Weißt du, ob das auch mit der 670MX in den Medion-Modellen (x6823 PCGH-Edition) funktioniert? Benutze bisher ein Mod Bios aus dem Overclock.net-Forum, aber eines bei dem man die vCore verändern kann, wäre natürlich eine extrem feine Sache! Will den Thread hier aber nicht kapern, die Antwort daher gerne auch per PM.


----------

